# SMOKED BELLY BACON



## gary s (Feb 20, 2015)

*Smoked Belly Bacon*

*This is Bearcarver’s recipe Thanks again for all the great Step by Step’s*

Started with a 14.75 lb. pork belly (Skin on)

Wife said “save the skin” so I bagged it and put it in the freezer.

Skin weighed 1.85 lbs. Leaving 12.9 lbs. of soon to be bacon

Cut it into 6 pieces to fit into the one gallon bags

Applied Morton’s Tender Quick and Brown Sugar as per Bear’s Directions

Put into Zip-lock bags and in the Fridge to cure

.

After 10 days, removed from Fridge, rinsed and soaked in water for about an hour and a half. Patted dry and back in the fridge uncovered till tomorrows smoke. I had 1 ¾ cups of liquid combined

.

Fired up smoker at 6:30, used trusty weed burner today 23° one thing nice about the weed burner, I use it to start my charcoal and wood, then warm the inside of the cook chamber, it was ready to go at 6:55 .

I am using B & B Lump and some Maple and Pecan chunks

Belly’s on at 7:00 AM - cook chamber temp is 125°

When I smoked the Canadian bacon that was the lowest I ever smoked 150°

Today will be 125° Smoking on my Reverse Flow

49 ° now at 10:00 AM smoking for 3 hours added a little more Lump and a few more chunks, holding at about 125°

Added wood chunks and lump as needed throughout the day (not much)

Internal Temp was 119 ° to 121 ° at 2:00 PM  7 hours

After 10 hours of smoke at 125°  All pieces were 124° -125°

Pulled off smoker and let them rest and cool down a bit before wrapping, the back in the fridge till Friday. 

Then that afternoon I’ll put them in the freezer for a while to really firm up before slicing.

Bear recommended at least 4 hours in the freezer, but I couldn’t wait. So at 3.5 hours I started pulling them out to slice. Perfect.

I got 10 – 1lb. bags plus the ends and what I left out for now, Oh yeah, Had to fry up some while I was slicing and bagging.

Started with a 14.75 pork belly













IMG_20150205_162337_450 - 1-1.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 20, 2015


















IMG_20150206_065455_098.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 20, 2015


















IMG_20150206_075109_166 - Copy.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 20, 2015






Removing the skin













IMG_20150206_080119_099 - Copy.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 20, 2015


















IMG_20150206_080127_114 - Copy.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 20, 2015






Skin removed and put aside for later













IMG_20150206_081118_108 - Copy.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 20, 2015


















IMG_20150206_081127_358.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 20, 2015






Getting everything to start weighing and measuring













IMG_20150206_082648_999 - Copy.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 20, 2015


















IMG_20150206_093447_254 - Copy.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 20, 2015


















IMG_20150206_100553_537 - Copy.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 20, 2015






Each one weighted













IMG_20150206_101513_926 - Copy.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 20, 2015






Rubbed each one with the proper amount of Tender Quick now applying the brown sugar













IMG_20150206_103500_473.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 20, 2015






All bagged and ready for the fridge 













IMG_20150206_105618_463 - Copy.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 20, 2015






After 10 days rest in the fridge, turning bags daily













IMG_20150216_124711_452 - Copy.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 20, 2015






I got 1 3/4 cups liquid total from the bags













IMG_20150216_125722_712 - Copy.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 20, 2015






Rinsed and soaking in ice water













IMG_20150216_142402_929.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 20, 2015






Out of the bath and ready to go back in the fridge













IMG_20150216_150619_643 - Copy.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 20, 2015






Oh Yeah had to do a little test    Wow,  can't wait till it's smoked













IMG_20150216_150624_579 - Copy.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 20, 2015


















IMG_20150216_151850_912.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 20, 2015






Waiting patiently for the smoker













IMG_20150218_063559_233.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 20, 2015






Smoker at 125º













IMG_20150218_070624_710.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 20, 2015






Picture of trusty weed burner and smoker













IMG_20150218_083847_439.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 20, 2015






Bacon on and smoking   Using Pecan and Maple chunks with lump charcoal













IMG_20150218_093503_260.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 20, 2015






Settings on my RF firebox door













IMG_20150218_123531_889.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 20, 2015






Bacon after about 5 hours













IMG_20150218_150950_095.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 20, 2015






Bacon after 10 hours Ready to be be wrapped and back in the fridge till Friday













IMG_20150218_162828_536.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 20, 2015






Sliced like Butter













IMG_20150220_130405_312.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 20, 2015






First pile of Goodness 













IMG_20150220_130434_388.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 20, 2015






First one bagged   a little over 1 LB per bag













IMG_20150220_130930_873.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 20, 2015






You know I had to fry up some more while I was slicing and bagging













IMG_20150220_130938_924.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 20, 2015






More sliced goodness













IMG_20150220_131346_822.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 20, 2015






A hair over a LB.













IMG_20150220_131455_595.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 20, 2015






10 bags ready for the freezer













IMG_20150220_135816_910.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 20, 2015


















IMG_20150220_135824_899.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 20, 2015






Now the big question ?    What to Cure and Smoke next      Thank you for looking

This was a blast and easy to boot

Gary


----------



## bmaddox (Feb 20, 2015)

Wow that looks good. What model slicer is that?


----------



## gary s (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks bmaddox  609 Chef's Choice  (the inexpensive one) But works great

Gary


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 20, 2015)

Looks good...recently cured a belly using the same method. Got nowhere near that much juice but mine was in the bags for 15 days.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 20, 2015)

Gary, nice looking bacon and a great post !


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 20, 2015)

Awesome!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Beautiful Color!!  Must be Awesome Flavor that goes with that color!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You did a Fantastic Job, Gary!!!--------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I told you it was easy!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





There's no reason for people to make things hard to do!!

Better let the Mrs have some too!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks Ink,  for the complement 

Thanks Crazy & Bear for the complement and the Point 

Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 20, 2015)

Beautiful bacon Gary.


Better get more curing, that wont last long.


----------



## b-one (Feb 20, 2015)

Looks great the thickness looks spot on! Way to knock it out of the park!!:drool


----------



## gary s (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks CF and b-one  I appreciate it

Gary


----------



## one eyed jack (Feb 20, 2015)

A great looking project Gary.  Beautiful color from the smoke.


----------



## gary s (Feb 20, 2015)

Thank you OeJ

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 20, 2015)

WOW !  Nice bacon, does that look good !  I'll p.m. ya my address for my care package !  :biggrin:

Gary, what a great job ya done on that !  

:kewl:

:points1:


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow Gary!

Now that is so thorough, with fabulous photos, and I am AMAZED at how beautifully you did it and this was really fun to see!

Fantastic job!

I learn so much here indeed!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## gary s (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks WaterinHole and Leah for the nice compliments 

Gary


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 21, 2015)

Hello Gary.  Educate me a little here.  As you know I have not yet cured bacon ( plan to very soon ).  I see you own a vacuum sealer.  So why not cure in the vac bags?  Just seems to me cure and the "brine" which is produced would stay in better contact with the meat if vac packed.  I'm sure there must be a reason why folks use zip lock, I just don't know what that reason may be.  Great job on the bacon and fantastic "how to" with pictures.  Thanks for sharing.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 21, 2015)

*You did a nice job on that, it looks like you had a good cut of meat too looking at the pictures. Good meat to fat ratio. *






It sliced nice too.


----------



## gary s (Feb 21, 2015)

Hey Danny, good morning,  on the vacuum sealing good question I followed Bears Step by Step I really don't know if vacuum sealing would make any difference in the curing ? I just used the zip lock's sucked mos of the air out and turned them every day. and the Bacon is GREAT  My wife took some ends yesterday and made split pea soup and said this morning she wanted bacon.

I will have to ask Bear or someone that has a lot more experience then me on the vacuum sealing.

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 21, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Gary.  Educate me a little here.  As you know I have not yet cured bacon ( plan to very soon ).  I see you own a vacuum sealer.  So why not cure in the vac bags?  Just seems to me cure and the "brine" which is produced would stay in better contact with the meat if vac packed.  I'm sure there must be a reason why folks use zip lock, I just don't know what that reason may be.  Great job on the bacon and fantastic "how to" with pictures.  Thanks for sharing.  Keep Smokin!
> 
> Danny


See Below:


gary s said:


> Hey Danny, good morning,  on the vacuum sealing good question I followed Bears Step by Step I really don't know if vacuum sealing would make any difference in the curing ? I just used the zip lock's sucked mos of the air out and turned them every day. and the Bacon is GREAT  My wife took some ends yesterday and made split pea soup and said this morning she wanted bacon.
> 
> I will have to ask Bear or someone that has a lot more experience then me on the vacuum sealing.
> 
> Gary


Some people use a vacuum sealer.

Since there really isn't any difference in the results, I find it's not worth the bother of avoiding the sucking up of juices into the vacuum sealer.

No good reason to use the vacuum sealer. IMO

Bear


----------



## gary s (Feb 21, 2015)

I want to add a comment to my post. This is without a doubt the best Bacon I have had. Not saying that because I did it, I just followed directions. I notice when I am frying ti up It cooks different than store bought It really looks like Bacon Should, And the Flavor is Fantastic. I smoked it for 10 hours using Pecan and Maple Chunks a real mild smokey flavor. My wife absolutely loved it. I hadn't even finished vacuum sealing all the bags and she was getting the ends to make homemade split pea soup. The smokey bacon really kicked it up a notch Fantastic flavor.

This will be something I will keep all the time.

Here is a picture of breakfast bacon with some Canadian bacon ends thrown in













IMG_20150221_091327_943.jpg



__ gary s
__ Feb 21, 2015


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 21, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Gary.  Educate me a little here.  As you know I have not yet cured bacon ( plan to very soon ).  I see you own a vacuum sealer.  So why not cure in the vac bags?  Just seems to me cure and the "brine" which is produced would stay in better contact with the meat if vac packed.  I'm sure there must be a reason why folks use zip lock, I just don't know what that reason may be.  Great job on the bacon and fantastic "how to" with pictures.  Thanks for sharing.  Keep Smokin!
> Danny


I used the Vacuum Sealer to put the slabs in for curing.  Worked well. No risk of sucking the juices out of the bag as long as you get them in the bag quickly.


----------



## inkjunkie (Feb 21, 2015)

gary s said:


> I want to add a comment to my post. This is without a doubt the best Bacon I have had. Not saying that because I did it, I just followed directions. I notice when I am frying ti up It cooks different than store bought It really looks like Bacon Should, And the Flavor is Fantastic. I smoked it for 10 hours using Pecan and Maple Chunks a real mild smokey flavor. My wife absolutely loved it. I hadn't even finished vacuum sealing all the bags and she was getting the ends to make homemade split pea soup. The smokey bacon really kicked it up a notch Fantastic flavor.
> This will be something I will keep all the time.
> Here is a picture of breakfast bacon with some Canadian bacon ends thrown in
> 
> ...


Looks tasty. Hopefully will be slicing ours tomorrow,  depends on how worn out we are from Tamale Day.


----------



## themule69 (Feb 21, 2015)

Gary

That is some fine looking belly. The color is spot on and you proved a stick burner can go low and slow 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Nice job on the 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!

As you said it is as easy as 1-2-3.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Now your hooked.

Take a look at my porkrind pellet thread http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131873/pork-rind-pellets-from-scratch. This is a tasty way to use the skins.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Feb 21, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Gary.  Educate me a little here.  As you know I have not yet cured bacon ( plan to very soon ).  I see you own a vacuum sealer.  So why not cure in the vac bags?  Just seems to me cure and the "brine" which is produced would stay in better contact with the meat if vac packed.  I'm sure there must be a reason why folks use zip lock, I just don't know what that reason may be.  Great job on the bacon and fantastic "how to" with pictures.  Thanks for sharing.  Keep Smokin!
> 
> Danny


Danny

I have a chamber vacuum sealer so their is no danger of getting the liquid in the machine. The bags are cheaper than zip lock so I use it when I cure. I can't say yes or no as to whether it does a better job.

This is a small loin for CB.













CB 3.JPG



__ themule69
__ Sep 23, 2014


















CB 4.JPG



__ themule69
__ Sep 23, 2014






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## gary s (Feb 21, 2015)

Hey Thanks David for the nice comment and point. I'll be looking at your thread Wife wants to do the pork rind this weekend

Gary


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks for the info guys.  inkjunkie I hope to see the step by step with recipe and picts. on those tamales.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow!! That looks fantastic!  About time for me to start some more curing!


----------



## gary s (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks Guys

Gary


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Feb 21, 2015)

Dang good looking Bacon , and the post was great.


----------



## gary s (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks Old School

Gary


----------



## dave17a (Feb 21, 2015)

What didja do with juice? Thought you was to let it soak back into belly.


----------



## driedstick (Feb 22, 2015)

Dang it Man that looks like killer bacon, GREAT POST!!!!

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2015)

dave17a said:


> What didja do with juice? Thought you was to let it soak back into belly.


Different pieces of meat reabsorb different amounts of the juices.

If you cure for 8, 10, 12, or 14 days, or whatever proper length of time, whatever is left is left.

The important thing is to not dump it out until your curing time is over.

Once the meat is cured, it's no longer needed.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks Bear.  I had 6 bags, one had very little almost no liquid a couple had some not to much and the rest had the majority,the thicker leaner pieces.  It cured for 10 days

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2015)

gary s said:


> Thanks Bear.  I had 6 bags, one had very little almost no liquid a couple had some not to much and the rest had the majority,the thicker leaner pieces.  It cured for 10 days
> 
> Gary


I know-------I was near East Texas watching over you.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You did an Awesome Job!!

Bear


----------



## gary s (Feb 22, 2015)

Gary


----------



## tropics (Feb 22, 2015)

gary s said:


> Gary


Can't believe I am late to this party. What a great job on the Bacon and the step by step. My PC has been giving me problems so I just formatted and reinstalled every thing.Thanks for sharing


----------



## gary s (Feb 22, 2015)

Thank's tropics  for the nice Comment and the Point

Gary


----------



## Dutch (Feb 23, 2015)

Hey Gary! That is one sweet job. It reminds me of the bacon that we used to make in my Dad's shop.

I'll take a stacked bacon sammie with a side of bacon!


----------



## gary s (Feb 23, 2015)

On the Way Dutch  and thanks


----------



## bigd3077 (Feb 24, 2015)

On the 7th day, God gave us bacon. That looks great!


----------



## dave17a (Feb 24, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Different pieces of meat reabsorb different amounts of the juices.
> 
> If you cure for 8, 10, 12, or 14 days, or whatever proper length of time, whatever is left is left.
> 
> ...


Well never dumped nuthin. Just reading. After 12 days, juice is absorbed. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Waiting to slice. Respect all you post.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 25, 2015)

dave17a said:


> Well never dumped nuthin. Just reading. After 12 days, juice is absorbed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should be no problem----Enjoy.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just don't eat it all right away!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## dave17a (Feb 26, 2015)

Did Bears also, pretty mellow. Got pepper, onion, garlic powder on one. No taste yet. Saturday is big day. Good job!


----------



## gary s (Feb 26, 2015)

It will be good

Gary


----------



## gary s (Mar 2, 2015)

Haven't smoked anything in a week gotta find something to cure and smoke

Gary


----------



## flyfishjeep (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh man that BACON Looks amazing!!!  Well done,

I'm about to pull one of our pig bellies out of the freezer and get it going. 

Thanks for all the detailed pictures as well.


----------



## gary s (Mar 23, 2015)

I love that Belly Bacon

Gary


----------



## butchdon (Aug 27, 2015)

Costco now has the pork belly pre-sliced. Can you still smoke it? if so how?


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 31, 2015)

butchdon said:


> Costco now has the pork belly pre-sliced. Can you still smoke it? if so how?


That's interesting., I bet you could put the sliced belly in a stockingnette and tie it to maintain the shape and I bet it would smoke just fine. Just an idea.......


----------



## butchdon (Aug 31, 2015)

Had to Google stockingnette to see what that was. Hmmm...


----------



## docfrancois (Sep 3, 2015)

Good evening All (from South Africa)

My serious "smoking career" is about to begin and I cannot wait for my electric smoking cabinet to be delivered in a couple of days.  I have tried to do the hot smoking thing with good results, but have realised that smoking is more of an art ... it takes patience, time, dedication, and an intense interest in getting it right.  Not to mention the experimentation and the joy of sharing good-tasting food with friends, family and those who cross your path.

OK ... the smoked belly bacon question.  I bow to the expert knowledge I notice here, but why is the skin removed?  (Bare in mind that I have not smoked bacon yet ....)  The bacon we buy locally usually comes with the skin still attached.

Please enlighten me?

Spring is here and we are entering a lovely time of the year.  Especially for the local retired community who share ....

Regards

Francois


----------



## hank2000 (Sep 3, 2015)

U don't have to take it off some like it some don't. I take it off because we don't care for the rine as we call it here in the south. I do make cracklings out the skin.


----------



## docfrancois (Sep 5, 2015)

hank2000 said:


> U don't have to take it off some like it some don't. I take it off because we don't care for the rine as we call it here in the south. I do make cracklings out the skin.


Does the rind (as we call it locally) affect the taste?  Or perhaps the time it needs to be smoked? Perhaps I should try both ways?

Thanks Hank!


----------



## hank2000 (Sep 5, 2015)

I've done it both ways can't tell any sufferance   I take it off because we don't like rine. Fill free to pm me if u need any help


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 5, 2015)

DocFrancois said:


> Does the rind (as we call it locally) affect the taste?  Or perhaps the time it needs to be smoked? Perhaps I should try both ways?
> 
> Thanks Hank!


If you want to eat it, leave it on or smoke it separate.

I take it off because I don't plan on eating it, so why should I bother to cure it & smoke it.

Also the part I'm going to eat gets smoked better without the smoke having to go through the rind to get to it.

Link:

*Bacon (Extra Smoky)*

Bear


----------



## oregon smoker (Sep 7, 2015)

i totally agree, with the skin off you get a better smoke penetration IMO and then just use the skins for chicarones (however it is spelled) seasoned as desired.

keep on smokin,

Tom


----------



## rogerl (Aug 22, 2017)

Looks pretty good to me Gary.  one question: I watched an experienced fellow on YouTube cold smoke his pork belly at 80 degrees F. for 4 hours only.  He stated that 4 hours is all he needs but a longer period is a personal choice.  You smoke at 125 for a much longer period.  I tried the 80-90 degrees and the smoke infusion was OK for me but I was thinking more on the texture of the belly after the 4 hours at 80 and how it might compare to the 125 that you do. Personally, I wasn't satisfied with the cooked texture on it.  Have you ever tried cold smoking at a lower temp?

roger


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 24, 2017)

RogerL said:


> Looks pretty good to me Gary.  one question: I watched an experienced fellow on YouTube cold smoke his pork belly at 80 degrees F. for 4 hours only.  He stated that 4 hours is all he needs but a longer period is a personal choice.  You smoke at 125 for a much longer period.  I tried the 80-90 degrees and the smoke infusion was OK for me but I was thinking more on the texture of the belly after the 4 hours at 80 and how it might compare to the 125 that you do. Personally, I wasn't satisfied with the cooked texture on it.  Have you ever tried cold smoking at a lower temp?
> 
> roger


I don't think Gary will mind if I take this one:

I do my Bacon smoking with 110° to 130° smoker temp.

I find that I can get better flavor & color with a Warm smoke like that. IMHO

I've done a few Cold Smokes, and you can get good color & flavor that way too, but it takes at least twice as long, and in my opinion the flavor is not as intense as with a "Little" heat added.

Link:

*Bacon (Extra Smoky)*

Bear


----------



## roger47 (Aug 27, 2017)

Thank you very Bear! That is what I'm looking for.  The experience that you fellas have. I followed the 80 degrees for 4 hours but wasn't happy with the results.  Your info makes sense for the flavour that I'm looking for because there was definitely something missing.. Great form & great contributors.

roger


----------



## olaf (Sep 12, 2017)

A friend of mine accidentally bought some and gave it to me, just made up a simple TQ brine (4 days) tied it up and smoked, it was a little tricky to slice because it is cut into half inch slabs but it was good free bacon.


----------

